# Coordinating colour of a winter overcoat with a suit?



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a number of suits. Some charcoals, some greys and some blues.

I am soon to invest in a winter coat. I want to be sure that it would look correct when worn with any of my suits.

I would like a dark grey, not quite charcoal, lambswool overcoat.

Would this look correct with a darker charcoal suit, underneath? How about with a mid-blue suit?

I look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## forestcarter (Feb 11, 2007)

I was at a thirft store and saw a pretty nice looking Overcoat that was Navy Blue with Gold Buttons. It looked nice, but I'm wondering if these are considered a bit ostentatious


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I believe that they would all look fine, but I'm not one for matching overcoats with suits. In fact, my suggestion: pay no attention if you stay within normal limits--gray, blue, camel, trench or Balmacaan in beige, olive or British khaki.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Mr. Pipps said:


> I have a number of suits. Some charcoals, some greys and some blues.
> 
> I am soon to invest in a winter coat. I want to be sure that it would look correct when worn with any of my suits.
> 
> ...


Yes and yes.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

My 2 cents, TIFWIW: If you own a bunch of dark suits, your instinct to go with a dark gray overcoat is IMO a sound one. Some shades of "charcoal" are actually not all that dark, however. If in doubt, go with a darker rather than a lighter shade.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Pgolden and PJC, thank you for such considered and insightful advice.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I have both black and camel, but FWIW my camel always is the one that gets the praise....


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think it pays to be too neurotic about matching overcoats, but some element of co-ordination probably has some benefit (and is amusing to play with anyway). I have a selection of dark colours, and am thinking about adding a brighter colour like camel. At the end of the day, it adds another layer of complexity to an outfit, so why not play with co-ordinating/contrasting it if you have the inclination.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I always wear overcoats in shades of brown. I own a cashmere single breated and a camelhair polo coat from brooks brothers. I wear them with even navy and grey suits. Add a brown pair of Dents or RLPL gloves and I am set. 

I think dark overcoats with dark suits make me look like a dark foreboding mass walking down the street.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I believe that with typical suit colors there are a variety of color and pattern options available which either complement or are neutral to an overcoat or greatcoat.
Another way to look at this would be to list combinations that would actually clash. Not to hijack the thread but in the intent to expand this line of thought, what combinations should be avoided?


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

My initial thoughts on combinations to be avoided would be navy on navy and black on black (I know, nobody here wears black, I'm saying, in theory.) Even a slight difference in shades wouldn't look good. I'm very cautious about black, which with dark colors would look very Goth-icky, unless that's what you want--black might work with navy, however. Ditto with camel and tan, for browns to work together I'd think you would need a big difference in shades.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent suggestion and one which I would fully endorse in our pursuit of the fullest answer to my original question.

I am worried that a grey overcoat and a navy/midnight blue suit, may clash?

Is this true?


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

Mr. Pipps said:


> I am worried that a grey overcoat and a navy/midnight blue suit, may clash?
> 
> Is this true?


No.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's what I have in *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*, Overcoats and Topcoats chapter:
*Color* for topcoats and overcoats:Navy, and Black are traditionally, but camel and grays and browns are equally acceptable. Style (see below) and color does not have to coordinate with your suit. The coat is usually buttoned, hiding the suit or taken off indoors so the suit and coat are not really seen at the same time.​I also have :icon_smile_big::
_"Button up your overcoat
When the wind is free
Take good care of yourself
You belong to me."_​*by Buddy DeSylva, Lew Brown, and Ray Henderson
*from the 1929 musical *"Follow Through"*​


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

I've found that navy or charcoal cashmere overcoats go with just about any winter suit. Nevertheless, a camel or vicuña colored cashmere or camel-hair overcoat makes most any winter outfit look sharp.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I think dark overcoats with dark suits make me look like a dark foreboding mass walking down the street.


This is undesirable?


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Black or charcoal overcoats always seem very classy. Lighter grey or brown overcoats tend to look a little more casual to me, but can look great as well. I do not like the look of a blue overcoat. If I could only own one colour, then I would own a charcoal overcoat. It seems the most versatile.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not a fan of black. I would get a dark grey as the first overcoat, followed by a dark navy. Also, overcoats do not necessarily have to match with the suit.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

If one starts matching the over coat to the suits, one will end up with as many overcoats as one has suits and this could lead to all kinds of problems : closet space and mismatching colours by accident come to mind (especially when it's dark in the morning).


----------



## Custos (Nov 5, 2007)

Camel--it always gets good comments for me. I'd also go double-breasted.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Hmm. This brings up a potentially interesting question. I have a nice thick dark blue flannel from Fox that would work as either a heavy suiting or a light overcoat. What's the opinion of the board of having an exact match? ( suit and topcoat of the same cloth)


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

If you get a dark grey overcoat, it should go with everything. It doesn't have to be perfectly co-ordinated, thats impossible to achieve with many different suits and one jacket, it just shouldn't create a very loud contrast. Dark grey all the way.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I also agree with the grey/charcoal suggestion. The alternative is a black Ulster or a camel "British warm". Baron in Piccadilly, close to the Circus, is one of few stores that I have seen display the latter. It also sells a wide range of coats at competitive prices. Beware of the pushy salesmen!


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

yachtie said:


> Hmm. This brings up a potentially interesting question. I have a nice thick dark blue flannel from Fox that would work as either a heavy suiting or a light overcoat. What's the opinion of the board of having an exact match? ( suit and topcoat of the same cloth)


I, for one, am totally against it-should make a nice suit, though.Tan or camel overcoat/topcoat would be a nice contrast.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

yachtie said:


> Hmm. This brings up a potentially interesting question. I have a nice thick dark blue flannel from Fox that would work as either a heavy suiting or a light overcoat. What's the opinion of the board of having an exact match? ( suit and topcoat of the same cloth)


I am in agreement with rsmeyer on this one...going for an exact match between one's suit and topcoat would be too much of a good(?) thing. However, layering the light topcoat with a sweater of a contrasting but complimentary color, could work very nicely!


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Doesn't the new Brooks Brother's line offer a "four piece" suit - with matching overcoat? Thought I remembered that, but I still don't want one.
I have a brown-toned overcoat and a charcoal overcoat. I tend to match them to my shoes. Black shoes - charcoal overcoat, black gloves and black hat. Brown shoes - brown overcoat, brown gloves and brown hat. With the coat buttoned, you can barely see the suit anyway.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Doesn't the new Brooks Brother's line offer a "four piece" suit - with matching overcoat? Thought I remembered that, but I still don't want one.
> I have a brown-toned overcoat and a charcoal overcoat. I tend to match them to my shoes. Black shoes - charcoal overcoat, black gloves and black hat. Brown shoes - brown overcoat, brown gloves and brown hat. With the coat buttoned, you can barely see the suit anyway.


The "four-piece" suit sounds too matchy.


----------

